# My Cray's Baby~



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

Here are just some photos of my cray babies =)

I shook them off of their mother today morning

Enjoy

























not the best pictures but o wellz, they are so tiny it doesn't really matter haha


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, didn't expect it to be that soon!
Gratz Nick! Hope you're having fun with em!
=) Now next step is to breed every color!


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

i cant see anything..


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

fisherman said:


> i cant see anything..


 The black dots in the corner... now is the important part! Stare at it for 20 seconds... now close your eyes and use your imagination to put the missing pieces back together  now do you see alot of crays?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

So cute...


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

lol, I will be selling them once they grow to about 1 inch... if anyone is interested do let me know... can't keep that many crays eventhough I love them hahaha... but please... no feeders to the puffers... >.<


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! thanks for sharing. 
Not to hi-jack but heres my share of baby crays as well


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!! That's crazy and kinda look disgusting at the same time! Reminds of me a scorpion and a spider carrying babies~


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Nice! thanks for sharing.
> Not to hi-jack but heres my share of baby crays as well
> View attachment 684


damn.. forget to take a pic when the frys are still on the mom... my gf named her MILF...  lol anywaz, I shook the frys off of her before i head to work so i didn't take a pic.. hahah


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

btw jackson, u got any empty tank that you want to get rid of at a "reasonable" price??? hahaha


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! Nick, I wish I did! I have a 5 gallon that housed a dwarf hamster in there for 2 months.. I wouldn't risk it at all, but I might get rid of my 29gallon, not sure though.. and the lady likes to keep her favourite fish in tehre =______=

Anyways, have you checked aprils? She's got some used tanks for cheap, like REALLY cheap!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

i am looking for a full setup... i am too lazy to put one together... and i am on a budget... lol

i think the biggest tank i can get is a 37" one... i saw one fs at petsmart for about 160cdn... but i only want to spent max $75 lol hahahaha

can your wify get me a good price on a brand new setup?? hahaha o yah.. and i def need a heater for my tank... =P


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhhh~~ I wish, but she just quit her job to focus on her other job~ Kinda sux cuz she's been there for awhile!

37"? That's a really really odd size!

Don't be lazy putting one together!

My new setup is costing me next to none!

$65 - 55 Gallon Tank
$120 - Rena XP3 + Fluval 203
$25 - Smart Heater
$175 - Brand new stand, hard to spend a little on this, cuz i luv the big als black stand

But this is for a 55 gallon setup!

If you're willing to spend the time and find the right parts, it'll cost you nothing!

Pick up a tank from April $20
Pick up a used here online, most likely $15
Lights, if you don't need crazy lighting, just buy a used 24-36" light, or, just buy those compact flourescent clip on lights, they're like $15 brand new

There you go, fits your budget exactly =) and you get to shop around! I luv doing fish shopping!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

well, i don't know much, u gota enlighten me~ =P

All i know is that i need a tank, fliter, pump, heater, lighting, i dunno any brands, any style, model or things like that


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Tank

Find April, $20 or maybe even less, depending on what size you need! I think she was selling some 29 gallons standard size for $20
Filter, Get a used one, Saw someone selling an AC70 for $30 earlier today, more than enough for a 29 gallon, and i'm more than certain it can keep your water pristine clear!
Lighting, $17 on ebay, compact flourescent clip on, you're only doing crayfish, if you need help ordering, let me know, I can order for you!

That should fit your budget already, and maybe get some cheap sand substrate? or use what you have leftover that you bought from home depot last time?

If you need help showing you around with this stuff, let me know, be glad to have a shopping buddy~ LOL!


----------

